
If You Fold a Paper in Half 103 Times It'll Get as Thick as the Universe - jsjohnst
https://gizmodo.com/if-you-fold-a-paper-in-half-103-times-it-will-be-as-thi-1607632639
======
herogreen
As thick as the visible Universe I guess. If I understood PBS Eons videos
correctly the size of the universe is unknown.

------
HocusLocus
Every fly you miss with the flyswatter breeds a galaxy-mass of flies in one
year.

If you scratch an elephant with a single fingernail, then two, then gather
more people as necessary... by the time you all comprise a city no trace of
the elephant will be found.

The next prime is closer than you think.

~~~
ramblerman
> Every fly you miss with the flyswatter breeds a galaxy-mass of flies in one
> year.

That doesn't seem right. a galaxy mass of flies on planet earth seems like it
might be problematic.

------
ralusek

        thickness * 2^folds

------
sunstone
But at the same time the area of the paper will get almost infinitesimally
small so you'll end up with an undetectable paper filament that stretches
across the universe.

------
Aenoire
Mr. Wizard showed me this decades ago.

Is he even still around?

------
ArrayList
thicc _

------
blueboo
nonsense i've done origami with well over a hundred folds and it wasn't quite
as big as the universe,

~~~
Terr_
I think you're missing the key point about "in half", which implies that every
fold results in a doubling of thickness, and that every successive fold bends
all existing layers.

------
apotatopot
And if you fold a paper in half 104 times it'll get as thick as your skull.
muahaha

